# Hinweise zur Verwendung des Bereichs Clans & Server



## Amboss (4. April 2014)

*Willkommen im Bereich "Clans, Server und Spielverabredungen" des PC Games Community Forums*

Hier könnt ihr euren Clan oder eure(n) Server vorstellen. Beschreibt dabei so ausführlich wie möglich, um was es euch dabei geht und was/wen ihr sucht. Bitte unterlasst aber unnötiges Thread-Bumping oder das mehrfache Spammen von ähnlichen Beiträgen.

Vielleicht sucht ihr aber auch nur jemanden zum spontanen oder regelmäßigen Online-Spielen. Auch dann seid ihr hier genau richtig. Fragt doch einfach mal, ob jemand Lust hat.

Bitte beachtet auch die Forenregeln.


----------

